# Goose with mottled head



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

The MN goose season came to a close on Sunday. Most birds had moved out of the area I hunt except for a few flocks. I dropped this one - kind of interesting. I think I have seen pictures of similar geese on this site, so probably not too uncommon although I haven't seen one before. Thoughts?


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Very cool, that bird would look neat on the wall.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Cool Bird....but FYI...We have 'til the 28th in MN and still geese to be had....Get afterem boys!


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks!
In the zone I hunt, it closed on the 16th.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Yea..I figured that out..after I looked it up...LOL...Nice way to end the season! :beer:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Indeed! Very last bird of the year to go down for me...

Another goose in our area was partially albino. Pretty neat.


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

Sweet bird! A buddy got a similar one a couple years ago. It was cool looking and is now on his wall.


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

I seen a really cool goose last week in Denison, Ia. He had a black neck like normal but his body was an off white. Now that would have looked cool on the wall. Unfortunaley, I didn't have a camera with.


----------



## Chipp (Mar 29, 2013)

Very interesting/neat! I would definately have that one going on the wall good job!


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

That's a good one to pull from the gene pool. I hate seeing mutants that are inferior to pure bloods mixed amongst a strong Canada goose population.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

If the mutation causes it to be inferior, as you suggest, then mother nature will have no problem purging it from the population. She is good at that!


----------

